# Do dual crown forks matter that much?



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

So I am building a Giant Glory from the Frame up and I've put my Bomber Z1 sport on them but I've been told to put dual crown forks on. Does it really matter that much? I see my model Glory with both types of fork on them.

I'm not hardcore into DH as this is my first DH bike, I'll never race DH.

Here's a pic of my bike just for reference.


----------



## frints (Aug 30, 2004)

Where it's really going to matter is that fork probably has a much shorter axle to crown measurement. This will throw the geometry of the bike off, the head angle will be way steeper than stock.

I'd guess the Glory came with a 200mm fork, you'll should probably stick close to that.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frints said:


> Where it's really going to matter is that fork probably has a much shorter axle to crown measurement. This will throw the geometry of the bike off, the head angle will be way steeper than stock.
> 
> I'd guess the Glory came with a 200mm fork, you'll should probably stick close to that.


the truth,,,,,,,


----------



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

frints said:


> Where it's really going to matter is that fork probably has a much shorter axle to crown measurement.


I could throw my 24" rear wheel on there to keep the head angle slack.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Long travel single crown forks are really struggling with creaking steer tubes. So much force is being put through what is ultimately a really small crown. A double crown fork makes so much sense for long travel applications.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

LMN said:


> Long travel single crown forks are really struggling with creaking steer tubes. So much force is being put through what is ultimately a really small crown. A double crown fork makes so much sense for long travel applications.


 and it just feels better imop


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

. with modern technology I don't think one is better than the other. I think air vs spring is more of a personal preference in conjunction with weight, ease of adjustability and maintenance. dual crown vs single crown.. add cost, available travel and rigidity to the list .


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

frints said:


> Where it's really going to matter is that fork probably has a much shorter axle to crown measurement. This will throw the geometry of the bike off, the head angle will be way steeper than stock.
> 
> I'd guess the Glory came with a 200mm fork, you'll should probably stick close to that.


Also consider that DC forks have a shorter axle-to-crown than single crown at the same travel. For example, a fox 40 at 190mm is 6mm LOWER than a fox 38 at 180 (29" 2021 models). You also have a few mm to play with to lower the DC a bit more if your frame/tires/head tube allow it.

A 180 SC and 200mm DC fork can be almost identical height-wise. That being said I'd go DC any day.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

DC fork all the way. Get a cheap Boxxer or cheap Marzocchi 888. You'll get more travel than a single crown fork. Plus a DC fork will be stiffer compared to single crown forks. 

While you say you aren't "racing" and you aren't "hardcore" into downhill, the right fork will make it a hell of a lot more fun!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

People are missing the most important difference. Dual crown forks look cool!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

CaveGiant said:


> People are missing the most important difference. Dual crown forks look cool!


they also spread magical powers of boundless confidence dust on the rider


----------



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

Alright, so I have some forks lined up for my bike, I don't know exactly what model they are but I believe they are "2009 Rockshox Boxxer Team 203mm ". I'll be receiving it in a few days and I will post a picture of the exact fork I will be putting on the bike.

The problem is the fork doesn't have a top crown. I need to find what top crown will fit as they seem to be pretty uncommon. I have found a couple of boxxer crowns for My12 35mm forks but I don't know if they are going to fit, if they are a universal sizing for RockShox that is a massive score.









I also need an axle for it, I think my bomber axle may work as it is also a 20mm, but I can't be sure until I get them.

The fork looks exactly like the one on this Glory pictured.









Not my picture, not my Glory, picture just used as reference.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

So you got a fork that's missing a top crown AND axle?? 

You'll probably have an easier time finding that top crown. Based on that pic, you're looking for a short one, not the drop crown.


----------



## Sir.Pinkie (Mar 9, 2020)

So I got my forks, as pictured.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> . with modern technology I don't think one is better than the other. I think air vs spring is more of a personal preference in conjunction with weight, ease of adjustability and maintenance. dual crown vs single crown.. add cost, available travel and rigidity to the list .


Sorry, no. What you are trying to say IMO is that with enough exotic manufacturing and materials, you can approach the stiffness of a DC, which is fine, you go to 2" steerer tubes, 42mm stanchions, massive crowns, etc., but we are having problems with creaking crowns at 38mm stanchions and a single crown fork is just not the most efficient way to make a fork and have it be strong/stiff once you get past about 5-6" of travel. The SC forks raise axle to crown needlessly and they often end up heavier due to all the reinforcement and giant stanchions necessary.

In short, it's usually never a good idea to resort to exotic materials and manufacturing when you can do something much simpler for cheaper and make it stronger/better. Put that $$$ into the damping system rather than trying to make a square fit a round hole (SC fork for application that really requires DC).


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I see the error in my comment. honestly, I don't remember where I was even going with that.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Boy everyone is making this complicated.
Double crown forks put the stantions in shear making them way more durable!
Stick with the double crown fork ..when you do decide to really huck something. And you will !! youll be glad you have them.
And ya they look waaay cool too!!


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

The only issue with dual crown forks is that in tight switchbacks, at slow speeds, you can't turn the wheel enough.

For me, at least. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

RETROROCKS said:


> Boy everyone is making this complicated.
> Double crown forks put the stantions in shear making them way more durable!
> Stick with the double crown fork ..when you do decide to really huck something. And you will !! youll be glad you have them.
> And ya they look waaay cool too!!


This, and yes, Chicks Dig them!

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I just found the BEST reason for a dual crown fork! 

I was racing a techy DH on sat and it went wrong. Bars knocked round hard, not quite sure how! 

All I noticed was the bars jerked around and almost ripped out of my hands. The rotation bumpers hit the frame and bounced back straight and pushed the bars back in to my hands! 

I'd have eaten dirt with a single crown! 

Not sure what happened or how, but dual crown made up for my ineptitude!


----------

